# Need for Speed: Most Wanted 2 hängt sich immer auf



## TheGamerzZ (31. Oktober 2012)

*Need for Speed: Most Wanted 2 hängt sich immer auf*

Hi,
Mein Spiel hängt sich immer auf  Aufeinmal bleibt das Spiel hängen und der Sound auch.. 

Hardware:
i7 2600k 
GTX 580 SLI
16 GB Ra


----------



## Formann32 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Need for Speed: Most Wanted 2 hängt sich immer auf*

Bei mir das gleiche!!!!!!!!!!! Find aber keine Lösung!!!!!!!!! Wer kann helfen??????


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Need for Speed: Most Wanted 2 hängt sich immer auf*

1. Spiel neu installieren.
2. Wenn's nicht hilft, beten und auf den ersten Patch warten.


----------

